# P1101 ..... Help!



## Mafig2005 (Jan 7, 2021)

I am a pretty hands on guy, I like to do most of my own mechanical work. However my 2016 cruze L with 83k miles has been throwing a p1101 consistently. I had it at the dealership because they left a vacuum hose disconnected when doing a recall previously, I was afraid this might be related. They told me the CEL Indicated a loss in engine pressure and quoted me $3k-$5k for repairs. I drove away laughing and swearing. I took it to a trusted friend and mechanic and he replaced the PCV and an air inlet valve that was somehow full of fuel and stuck in the open position. $650 later and as I was sitting in traffic on my way home the CEL came back on. P1101 yet again. I don't have another 600 to throw at this car right now. Can anyone give me any indication of what it might be? Any help on other parts to check or replace that I can do on my own without needing a professional mechanic? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You need to have a vacuum test performed on the crankcase. If when at warm idle the engine doesn't create vacuum in the crankcase there's a PCV system failure, likely a clog.
You could also have a failed/skewed MAF, boost leak, or several other faults.


----------



## Mafig2005 (Jan 7, 2021)

So I could have gotten a dud MAF? I don't suppose a vacuum test is something I can do myself?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Mafig2005 said:


> So I could have gotten a dud MAF? I don't suppose a vacuum test is something I can do myself?


You can do it yourself if you have a manometer.


----------



## Mafig2005 (Jan 7, 2021)

Ma v e n said:


> You can do it yourself if you have a manometer.


Any recommendations on were to start testing the vacuum lines or components?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I've posted about it here before...and literally in THIS thread ...see post #2


----------



## Mafig2005 (Jan 7, 2021)

Ma v e n said:


> I've posted about it here before...and literally in THIS thread ...see post #2


thanks, sorry for the repetitiveness of questions. just frustrated with the car, and overwhelmed with the idea of having to throw more money at the car.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)




----------

